# [Problem] Boot Problem mit USB 2.0 HD



## galdasc (1. Februar 2006)

Ich habe seit ein paar wochen folgendes (nerviges) problem.

Jedesmal, wenn ich meinen computer einschalte, initialisiert er die Laufwerke und so weiter (BIOS), aber piept nicht und die Festplatten LED leuchtet permanent durch. Wenn ich dann einen Hard-Reset mache, fährt der computer ganz normal hoch, bis windows anmeldebildschirm.
Wenn ich aber meine USB 2.0 Festplatte im computer stecken habe, bleibt der Bildschirm genau vor dem Anmeldebildschirm von windows schwarz. und nichts tut sich. Sobald aber die USB 2.0 Festplatte ausgesteckt ist, lädt der computer ganz normal, bis ich schließlich auf meinem desktop bin.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich will einfach meinen computer anmachen ohne einen hardreset bzw. daran zu denken, die Festplatte auszustecken und wieder einzustecken...

Kann es an meinem USB 2.0 controller liegen, den ich mit dem Kauf der Festplatte eingebaut habe? ODer mein Netzteil zu schwach? Oder meine BIOS Batterie leer?

Ich schätze eure Hilfe sehr


----------

